

Crypto Museum - Osaka
http://cryptomuseum.com

======
ryan-c
Neat. There is also
[https://www.nsa.gov/about/cryptologic_heritage/museum/](https://www.nsa.gov/about/cryptologic_heritage/museum/)
which I've been to, and recommend people check out if they're ever in the
area, though the hours suck.

~~~
mturmon
Seconded. It's just outside Ft. Meade. They have an Enigma machine (a small
device) and the "Bombe" (much larger) that decoded it.

[https://www.nsa.gov/about/photo_gallery/index.shtml#machines](https://www.nsa.gov/about/photo_gallery/index.shtml#machines)

